# New CDT Comps...



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Just found this over at the SD forums, posted up by a CDT rep, DJDilliodon...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, i guess you know who my guy is 

haha, i wonder if that's who you were dealing with, in which case, we had don trying to beat his own prices haha.

they're supposed to be amazing for 2way comp's, but i wouldnt expect anything less. CDT = the god of passive crossovers.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Jasper said:


> well, i guess you know who my guy is


Don of Massapueqa NY? I thought he only dealt CDT and US Amps...I will need to call him up...Thanks.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Don of Massapueqa NY? I thought he only dealt CDT and US Amps...I will need to call him up...Thanks.



haha, yep. thats don

no, he runs Island Sound

deals in:
and i quote
"CDT audio, Us amps, DLS, Cadence, Kove, Soundstream, Alpine, Powerbass and many more!"

lol hit him up on AIM. he leaves prices in his away message

"
Island Sound
Dealer for:
CDT audio, Us amps, DLS, Cadence, Kove, Soundstream, Alpine, Powerbass and many more!
NEW Christmas specials!!!!!! on EVERYTHING!!!!
IF U FIND IT FOR LESS I WILL BEAT IT!!!!! NO ONE BEATS MY PRICES!!!!!
CDT EF-61cfi/25 $205 shipped reserve a set while u can !
CDT EF-61i (560') $180
CDT EF-61T (456's) $150
CDT ES-620 $365 shipped limited stock!!!!
HD-62t $300 shipped
ES-630 $380 shipped
CL-1215 12" $98 shipped each
DLS C6 6.5" components $140 shipped!
DLS UR6 6.5" components $360 shipped
DLS Iridium 6.2 6.5" component set $460 shipped
So many more killer deals! If u see something not listed please leave an IM or use email. These Prices will not last!
Contacts:
Email - [email protected]
For more prices leave an IM or email
"


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm, now I know of 2 DLS reps/distributors who have great pricing...Thanks


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Hmm, now I know of 2 DLS reps/distributors who have great pricing...Thanks


he may be dropping DLS. apparently, DLS was 100% honest with him

DLS speakers arent actually made in sweden. the box says "Made In Taiwan" right on the side. not good, especially since Don does a LOT of business

actually kinda makes me happy i didn't go with them for speakers.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Jasper said:


> he may be dropping DLS. apparently, DLS was 100% honest with him
> 
> DLS speakers arent actually made in sweden. the box says "Made In Taiwan" right on the side. not good, especially since Don does a LOT of business
> 
> actually kinda makes me happy i didn't go with them for speakers.


are you sure? i have 2 ultimate a3s and i see no "taiwan" sticker, and the manual is in Swedish. I know a few Swedes who live in the same town as the plant. Could it just be that the amp boards are from there? or they have a build house there?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> are you sure? i have 2 ultimate a3s and i see no "taiwan" sticker, and the manual is in Swedish. I know a few Swedes who live in the same town as the plant. Could it just be that the amp boards are from there? or they have a build house there?




*SPEAKERS*

not amps


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Jasper said:


> *SPEAKERS*
> 
> not amps



HOLY SHIT DUDE I FOUND IT ON THE AMP BOX AS WELL! Was sup with that crap?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I honestly don't see what the big fuss is with where everything is assembled. My speakers, sub, and 1 of my amps were made in the US, my headunit was probably japan or korea, one of my amps was probably china, another amp was australia I believe.....and it doesn't make a damn bit of difference, it's still all good equipment.

Some of the best things in the world are made in asia, or mexico, or who the fuck cares where else

Many people are winning SQ competitions with DLS equipment, now all of a sudden since it's been discovered that it might not actually be made in sweden, will that change ANYTHING?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I honestly don't see what the big fuss is with where everything is assembled. My speakers, sub, and 1 of my amps were made in the US, my headunit was probably japan or korea, one of my amps was probably china, another amp was australia I believe.....and it doesn't make a damn bit of difference, it's still all good equipment.
> 
> Some of the best things in the world are made in asia, or mexico, or who the fuck cares where else


because they're advertised as "top quality made in sweden blah blah blah"

if they're made in taiwan, just say "designed in sweden, made in taiwan"...its not that difficult. i think the issue at hand is the cost of their stuff, considering they're getting it made for dirt cheap. at least if it was manufactured in sweden, you could justify some of the costs (aka labor is more $$)....in china, they get like 8 year olds to work in some of those places.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> because they're advertised as "top quality made in sweden blah blah blah"
> 
> if they're made in taiwan, just say "designed in sweden, made in taiwan"...its not that difficult.



I looked all over their site and I can't find "made in sweden" anywhere, maybe I'm blind

And if labor is so cheap, and they still cost quite a bit, then doesn't that mean they must be that much better?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

One of the reasons that European countries build some of the best car audio equipment in the world is because they keep very strict guidelines, and they must actually do it in part of the government regulations. They cant advertise one thing and sell something different. The simple fact that they were advertised as made in Sweden, was one of the reasons I purchased their stuff. I knew of the strict quality guidelines...but now realizing that some of the product was assembled in a country other than Sweden can mean there may be some type of corruption to that quality reputation European manufacturers hold.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I looked all over their site and I can't find "made in sweden" anywhere, maybe I'm blind


you must be, look under contact information...here is what is listed, oh and by the way, what do you think the blue and yellow flag is?


Since DLS started in 1980 we have been in the same premises at Artillerigatan 25 in Göteborg. We have now moved a couple of kilometers to "Gamlestaden factories" which is an old factory area for textile manufacturing which now has become a modern media center. 
Here you can see our new office 

Click on the link to find a Gothenburg MSN map so you can find us. 


Office address and phone:
DLS Svenska AB
P.O. Box 13029
SE-402 51 Göteborg

Phone +46 31 840060
Fax +46 31 844021

Delivery and visiting adress:

DLS Svenska AB
Gamlestadsvägen 2-4, B27
SE-415 02 Göteborg, Sweden


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, their headquarters is in sweden, it still doesn't say that they're manufactured in sweden


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

What about the materials used to manufacture the products, do they need to come from Sweden too? Even my old Harley had parts made in Italy.


----------

